# Blue Gouramis and Otos



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Finally took out my 50mm f2.0 macro lens. Very shallow Depth of Field but I think the results turned out good.  None of these have been cropped so the full 10MP image looks like that. 

"Eek! Paparazzi!"









Going for Food



























Up close



























Close up Oto pics - cleaning the tank


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Those are awesome pics!

What camera do you use?

I have a 8.0 MP digital point and shoot camera... can never get images as crisp and close-up as those!

Great stuff.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. The camera is an Olympus E3 DSLR with a 50mm f2 Macro lens. I think it's my favourite lens out of all that I have.


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Wow sweet camera! Definitely a great investment as I have browsed through your photo album. Very nice stuff.

It's way out of my price range (university student living off loans) but one day...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

amazing.... O_O


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

Very professional photos.
Nice fishes.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Excellent pictures! My pictures are always sucky even though, I think I have a half-decent camera (Panasonic Lumix DMC-LX2).


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Glad you guys like the pics.  I enjoy taking them and I'm having fun too. These guys crack me up and are quite entertaining to watch.


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

*Two more Oto pics*

Two more Oto pics I just took.

Round belly!









I just did a 45% water change so there's bubbles everywhere.


----------



## lili (Dec 15, 2007)

gunnerx said:


>


Me like it !


----------



## gunnerx (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks. One of my fave too.


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

I don't know how you get the photos you do but they are AWESOME! I especially love that gourami head-on shot! They are such beautiful fish. And the Otos, well they're just so darn adorable!


----------

